# Small Batch Coffee Forum Day in Brighton - 20th June 2015



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The team at Small Batch Coffee have offered to host a small number of us on 20th June in Brighton

Starting at 1200 on the day the trip would include a visit to the Small Batch Coffee roastery, followed by a cupping of Small Batch Coffee's and a Brighton coffee shop tour

Numbers-wise we'd be looking at approx. 10 members to keep it manageable

At this stage I'm looking for expressions of interest on a first-come-first served basis

Get your names on the list and I'll firm up details once we reach maximum

Should there be more than 10 people keen to attend we would need to keep to active forum members only


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Phil104 (in principle - will need to check date)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry, quite forgot my manners - thanks Glenn - working tirelessly as ever for the Forum. Was impressed with Small Batch when I went there last Summer and, in particular their Syphon bar - if they could include a syphon experience (no, not as a medical procedure), it would be a bonus.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes please! I'd love to come.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Phil104 (in principle - will need to check date)

2. Spune


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

I'm in, from Brighton too.

Lawrie


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Phil104 (in principle - will need to check date)

2. Spune

3. Lawrie


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

1. Phil104 (in principle - will need to check date)

2. Spune

3. Lawrie

4. Doolallysquiff


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Would like to declare my interest. Can't confirm yet as I'm sure that date rings a bell. I did have a lovely pour over there a couple weeks back.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Phil104 (in principle - will need to check date)

2. Spune

3. Lawrie

4. Doolallysquiff

5. Sean (in principle - will need to check date)


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn. Would love to go, but will be stewarding at RotW2015.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I know it wasn't exactly the question but I'd love to do it if it was slightly later in the year.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As above, on balance, an autumn date would work better - can't make the 20th - weekend plans now confirmed and unfortunately they don't include Brighton.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This means:

1. Spune

2. Lawrie

3. Doolallysquiff

4. Sean (in principle - will need to check date)


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Since I a) live in Brighton (but not Hove) b) only get my beans from Small Batch (because I can keep one variable constant while I improve my skills, and because they're nice) it would be ungrateful not to take up the offer. Thanks very much to Glenn for arranging it. It would be my first cupping, and I suspect I'm not possessed of a golden palate, so don't expect any dazzling insights.

That makes it:

1. Spune

2. Lawrie

3. Doolallysquiff

4. Sean (in principle - will need to check date)

5. Bronterre

I really hope it goes ahead.


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

...unless of course there's a strong consensus that many more people could get to an Autumn date.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Would an autumn date suit more people?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Autumn would suit me thanks.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Autumn is better for me to along with a Sunday.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Would an autumn date suit more people?


Yes please&#8230;..


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd like to attend, Autumn is better for me but I can do either









Luke


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I would have to concur, autumn is probably better for me too.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

1. Spune

2. Lawrie

3. Doolallysquiff

4. Sean (in principle - will need to check date)

5. Bronterre

6. johnbudding

Autumn is preffered. Sunday even better. I struggle to 'taste' coffee, so this could prove really insightful.

Thanks for suggesting and organising, Glenn.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Whatever suits the majority suits me fine, I'm flexible.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Again, whatever suits.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks like Autumn is much more popular so we are in talks to set a date for Autumn

The 20th June is not going ahead


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice one, it'll be good to have a better turnout! Does the list still stand..?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll need to add my name back on if it does&#8230;..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will re-start the list when the date is announced - hopefully early next week


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Since someone has started their preference for Sunday, could I say that I would find that difficult. But I'll accept of course what Glenn finds practicable.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

bronterre said:


> Since someone has started their preference for Sunday, could I say that I would find that difficult. But I'll accept of course what Glenn finds practicable.


Please see Glenn's new thread on the - Saturday 12 September is the new date:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24614-Small-Batch-Coffee-Forum-Day-12-September


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, and there is a new list on that thread.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I hadn't seen that thread, thanks


----------

